# Securing a Horse on a Trail/Camp



## burntoast (12 mo ago)

When I secure on the trail/camp, I usually high-tie to a tree, front hobble, or highline (depending on how long to stop is). I can ground tie, but I'm not trusting that for long periods or unattended periods.

Has anyone tried the literal ground tie, like the one-legged picket hobble or this: Beyond Tack Equine Ground Tie System For Trail Riders, Campers & Packers?


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

Never tried the Beyond Tack and don't know if I would try the ground tie system although it would make it easy for the horse to lay down and rest. I've always picket lined, tied to trailer , tied high to a tree. Sometimes when lucky I've had panels and made a corral or when traveling had an actual corral. If I have a choice i like the horse to have an opportunity to lay down and really rest


----------



## burntoast (12 mo ago)

ksbowman said:


> Sometimes when lucky I've had panels and made a corral or when traveling had an actual corral.


Do you do an electric wire too or just the bare panels?


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

Just the corral panels that lock together and I've set the up where one side is the stock trailer and attach the panels to it. I know some people use electric fence only but, I've had horses run thru them at home so not as trusting.


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

I've seen horses being used with the ground tying... kind of like the dog ground tie. I prefer hot wire myself, I usually always have tape and a charger in my trailer. But will high tie if needed.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

I was hunting in Colorado one year and we had our horses tied to the trailer . A camp a mile or so away had a horse get tangled in a tie line and break it's leg and had to be put down. The Game Warden came thru and told us about it but, didn't have anymore info than I'm giving. He just wanted to warn us and to watch the length of our tie lines. I give just enough line for their nose to reach the ground which is fine unless you have a one that does a lot of pawing.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

@burntoast , You know that online you can buy aluminum corral panels that will carry on your trailer and straddle your trailer fenders on the off side. They are a little pricey but, sure would be handy. I've thought about them several times


----------



## wvfarrier (Sep 13, 2021)

I use a portable electric corral. Its runs on 2-9volt batteries that it amplifies. I tested it by setting it up in the woods and putting some corn in the middle. It shocked deer and black bear away. Creates a 50' × 50' area.


----------



## burntoast (12 mo ago)

ksbowman said:


> @burntoast , You know that online you can buy aluminum corral panels that will carry on your trailer and straddle your trailer fenders on the off side. They are a little pricey but, sure would be handy. I've thought about them several times


How much? I found some online, but they all seem to say "call for pricing" or "sold out."


----------



## burntoast (12 mo ago)

ksbowman said:


> I was hunting in Colorado one year and we had our horses tied to the trailer . A camp a mile or so away had a horse get tangled in a tie line and break it's leg and had to be put down. The Game Warden came thru and told us about it but, didn't have anymore info than I'm giving. He just wanted to warn us and to watch the length of our tie lines. I give just enough line for their nose to reach the ground which is fine unless you have a one that does a lot of pawing.


Sad, scary story, but that could happen with any containment. A horse can stick its leg through a panel and panic. My horse is hobble-trained, but it's about what works best for you and your horse.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

The last pricing I saw was $750 for 4 or 5 panels. They were shorter than a regular corral panel but, had to be to fit the trailer fender correctly and taller to the first horizontal rail. I want to say they are 7' or 8' panels. I'm sure where you looked it told length. For two horses I would have to have an extra panel or two and use the trailer for the forth side. As volatile as prices are now days I'm sure material is inflated as well as labor may be too.


----------



## Txshecat0423 (May 27, 2020)

I’m very lucky to have a handy husband with a welder who made my travel panels. They attach to my trailer and because of the way he made the connections, it takes me all of about ten minutes to set them up. They’re light enough I can load, unload, and set up myself (I’m old) but sturdy enough to withstand my Houdini-inspired gelding! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

I always travelled with 6 horses and most times it was 3 days and 2 nights
We always high lined them and used neck ropes, no tying with a halters, neck ropes
That said my guy wears hobbles nearly every day
He also tethers with about a 30 foot rope or whatever I give him if I have a safe spot to leave him
I am not a fan of those portable pens
In a storm I have seen horses break out and once the camp starts running everything seems to be swept away
All put the high lined horses
Even if a horse doesn't single tie a high line will hold him and has the give to allow him to lean into it without hitting a solid tie
So roughly I have almost 200 horse nights with high lining and never a single problem
my daughter checking on Strider on a cold rainy night on the high line


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

Txshecat0423 said:


> I’m very lucky to have a handy husband with a welder who made my travel panels. They attach to my trailer and because of the way he made the connections, it takes me all of about ten minutes to set them up. They’re light enough I can load, unload, and set up myself (I’m old) but sturdy enough to withstand my Houdini-inspired gelding!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How many horizonal rails did he use? I may just make up a set.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

MOD NOTE

Thread closed. OP is no longer a user on this forum.

Please start a new thread if this topic is still of interest.


----------

